

Hardware Hacking for Disaster Response in Red Hook, Brooklyn - christianbryant
http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2014/11/07/hardware-hacking-disaster-response-red-hook-brooklyn

======
christianbryant
Way to go. This is a great use of tech skills and Govt resources. Yet I find
it ironic that because of gross social inequality in the United States, a
"justice" system based upon and/or that perpetuates that inequality, and one
of the lowest quality education systems (and most expensive higher education
systems) we have a legion of talented hackers who could be helping in these
endeavors but they are either hiding from the Govt. due to their hacktivist
activities (which the good ones consider their civic duty), or in prison due
to the same. The United States is full of brilliant, caring and forward-
looking minds; we need more events like this, more programs and homes for
these minds like this, and less corporation bailouts for the wealthy who would
sooner shit on the poor as fund disaster response preparation activities to
save them; less billions of dollars spent on election campaigns for candidates
who care about as less for US citizens than do the rich (often because they
are one and the same) and instead funnel these trillions of dollars into
education, social equality and the uplifting of the American people. And then,
guess what? You won't even need to hold Govt. hackathons (oh, the irony)
because everyone will already be doing these things on their own.

